# Can I sell unsettled stocks?



## Stucks (21 October 2012)

Hi All,
I'm new to this forum and sort of new to stocks trading as well. I recently placed a order on my stockbroker's website to buy some shares.6 days ago I received a confirmation email saying that the order has been executed and those recently purchased shares do show up on my portfolio. However, on my accounts page I have an amount as "unsettled stock order"  which is equal to the amount I used to buy those shares. I understand that it does take a few day(typically 3 days) for a purchase order to settle and in this case, for whatever reason, it seems to have taken longer.

My question is: can I sell those stock during these days, before the order is settled?

Thanks


----------



## ROE (21 October 2012)

Stucks said:


> Hi All,
> I'm new to this forum and sort of new to stocks trading as well. I recently placed a order on my stockbroker's website to buy some shares.6 days ago I received a confirmation email saying that the order has been executed and those recently purchased shares do show up on my portfolio. However, on my accounts page I have an amount as "unsettled stock order"  which is equal to the amount I used to buy those shares. I understand that it does take a few day(typically 3 days) for a purchase order to settle and in this case, for whatever reason, it seems to have taken longer.
> 
> My question is: can I sell those stock during these days, before the order is settled?
> ...




you can sell as soon as you buy, you has access to the stock but dont own it until it settle.
hmm why is it taken longer than T+3 ? fire off an email to asx clearing house and settlement
and ask is there any reason why stocks cant be settle in T+3


----------



## Stucks (21 October 2012)

Thanks for the quick reply. I will send them an email.


----------



## Logique (21 October 2012)

Might be that you aren't yet a CHESS sponsored client with your broker? This can cause delays.


----------

